

Fed Up With Android Market, Angry Birds Flies to Carrier Billing - raptrex
http://gigaom.com/2010/12/10/fed-up-with-android-market-angry-birds-flies-to-carrier-billing/

======
zbanks
Why is Android billing so bad? Don't developers get a larger cut of the sale
than in the App Store?

~~~
gte910h
Lots of people dont' have a google checkout account. Not very many countries
are used on the buyer side, and even few on the seller side. Additionally, its
shitty as hell to setup on the phone if you've never heard of it.

------
mian2zi3
200m man hrs/day = 380 man yrs/day. That's cognitive surplus.

~~~
cma
The game quickly turns into a pachinko machine as the levels get more
difficult. I think it takes advantage of pachinko gambling psychology for a
lot of its appeal.

